# may nanliligaw



## john Ying

This question is for Filipino people. If a Filipina answers  "may nanliligaw" when you ask her if she has  a boyfriend yet, does it imply to you that she is still somewhat available? 

According to dictionary, "may nanliligaw" just means "being courted by someone", not in a relationship yet. Do I understand it right?

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

Yes.
It means she has at least one suitor, but not necessarily a steady boyfriend.


----------



## VirtualAssistbyErica

DotterKat is right. It also means that she's still looking.


----------

